

Hadoop Screencasts - phenomenon
http://www.hadoopscreencasts.com/

======
phenomenon
This is an attempt to build a series of screen casts on Apache Hadoop and its
various components. I am doing this to keep myself updated and to also share
whatever I learn. Your comments are most welcome.

